# 99 nissan altima keeps dying



## trebor864 (Jan 18, 2013)

what is causing my car to go dead? The battery if good and the alternator is new. Could if have something to do with the fuel filter? I turned my car on this morning and just had it sitting in my driveway. I had the car on for about 15 minutes then the battery, break and air bag lights came on. then the car died and wouldn't start up. i went to star it up again 30 minutes after and now nothing, it won't even crank up or tick or anything its completely dead. what the hell it wrong with it? this has been a problem for the past two weeks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to charge the battery and recheck the charging system. Just because the alternator is new, doesn't necessarily mean that it's good. Also, make sure the fusible link for the alternator is good (will likely be a 100 amp) and that the 10 gauge wire between the link and the alternator's "BAT" terminal is good.


----------

